
Quantum computer means dark at the end of the tunnel for RSA encryption - jonbaer
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/research-news/dark-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel-for-rsa-encryption-2016-03/
======
mchahn
When they finally can factor large numbers enough time will have passed for
security algorithms to migrate to schemes that are immune to quantum
computers. Work on this is already progressing faster than practical quantum
computers are.

